# BeeWeaver Queens



## Claressa (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing a small split in May from my overwintered hive and giving the nuc a BeeWeaver queen. Their description seems perfect for my area, riddled with SHBs and mites of all sorts. What has your experience been?

If you know north Georgia climate feel free to comment on my timing too.

Thanks!


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

They are one of my foundation bees, eight years ago I started on the quest to not treat, started with them, have not treated since, still see SHB in the hives but the bees control them, they do have some AHB in them but you are in the area anyway,
Bob


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Check out R weaver. They are cheaper. 
Kingfisher


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

B Reeves said:


> they do have some AHB in them but you are in the area anyway,


I think that Stone Mtn, GA is still outside the AHB territory....for the moment anyway.
Claressa, you may want to consider making your split in April. The earlier you do it the better chance they have to build out their nest. There are diverse opinions regarding whether or not BWeaver queens have AHB genetics. They are surely located in an area with AHB, so it is quite possible.
If you're looking for locally adapted, pest tolerant queens, you may want to check with some of the Atlanta area beekeepers. I'm sure that Cindy Bee in Marietta could direct you to some.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I agree with beemandan...get in touch with Cindy Bee and she can help you. She is not far from your area and a great person...and a Georgia Master Beekeeper. I believe this is her correct contact information. God bless...

Cindy Bee
1041 Wilburn Drive
Marietta, GA 30064
770-424-0076
[email protected]


----------



## Claressa (Oct 1, 2009)

Perhaps a little background is warranted. I have an overwintered hive that got superseded last year, have a package on order from Rossman, and am on a local swarm list. So, I will have lots of local bees, though of questionable "survivability". I've frequented the local bee clubs (though I'm a member of neither) and have some good contacts including Cindy Bee. However, I haven't found a local supplier that doesn't treat. I was thinking of trying the BeeWeaver queen as an experiment *because* they advertise that they began breeding for resistance in the mid 90s and haven't treated since 2001. It seems the earliest I can get a queen is about May 1. I would rather split earlier, but I was thinking a small later split would make for a nice nuc to take into winter and/or the occasional spare parts for other hives in my apiary. 

I didn't have many mites but I had a horrible time with SHBs last year. I'm sure this was due, at least in part, to the fact that the only place I can put my hives is very shady. Beemandan is right in that I haven't seen any maps that indicate my part of Georgia is home to AHBs (yet). I don't mind having 'some AHB genetics' but I would mind having an AHB phenotype. I most certainly *do not *want to be responsible for the spread of that phenotype beyond its current habitat. So one question I'd really like answered in this post is if anyone has noticed that BeeWeavers are significantly more aggressive than others. The other really pressing question is are they truly more resistant to the pests in areas outside the south Texas microclimate?

Thanks again!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Claressa, here’s my thinking on BWeaver. They’re located in an area that has feral AHB population. One characteristic of AHB is an ability to tolerate varroa without treatment. On the other hand queen breeders and producers as well as the USDA and entomologists the world over have been trying, unsuccessfully, to produce a European bee that can tolerate varroa without treatment. So, either one of two things has occurred. BWeaver has stumbled upon the holy grail of beekeeping (a European honey bee that tolerates varroa without treatment) or their bees have a significant enough mix of AHB genetics confer that trait. Choose for yourself.
By the way, Cindy Bee doesn’t treat


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

My advice is to try one of those queens, but pay close attention to them if you're concerned about temperment. If they start to seem too hot for what you'd want, requeen with something different.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I don’t treat mine. My bweavers are coming out of winter the strongest. They are calm, very good producers, I see a few shb’s in mine but not many. When I am doing an inspection and see a shb they are chasing it down.

I take my 4 year old girl with me during some inspections. She wears my hooded jacket. I have on just a veil and short sleeve shirt. I’ve never been stung by them.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

beemandan said:


> Claressa, here’s my thinking on BWeaver. They’re located in an area that has feral AHB population.


Correct, but BeeWeaver floods their drone yards with their drones, reducing the chance that one of their queens will be bred by an AHB drone. If their queens are of European stock, the drones produced by these queens will not under any circumstances have AHB genetics; however, in case of supercedure, then the superceeded queen could [only if the purchased queen would have been bred by a AHB drone].



beemandan said:


> One characteristic of AHB is an ability to tolerate varroa without treatment.


During the early to mid 90's, about 20-30 colonies [can't recall the exact number] were displaced by AHB at the ARS Weslaco, Texas Research center [located close to the border of Mexico]. 80-90% [as I can recall] of these AHB colonies died from mite infestation. The conclusion of this test was that AHB had no more resistance to mites than European bees [I assume the original colonies were large cell, although this was not specified in the report].



beemandan said:


> On the other hand queen breeders and producers as well as the USDA and entomologists the world over have been trying, unsuccessfully, to produce a European bee that can tolerate varroa without treatment.


*Unsuccessfully*? There are mite resistance bees for sale all over the country. As usual, BeeWeaver has been one of the leaders in this developement.



beemandan said:


> So, either one of two things has occurred. BWeaver has stumbled upon the holy grail of beekeeping (a European honey bee that tolerates varroa without treatment) or their bees have a significant enough mix of AHB genetics confer that trait. Choose for yourself.


Maybe they just are ahead of the industry as they usually are. Call them, they are honest people and will share with you the results of any test for AHB genetics on their stock, then you can make a decision based upon the facts as opposed to unsupported speculation.



Claressa said:


> However, I haven't found a local supplier that doesn't treat. I was thinking of trying the BeeWeaver queen as an experiment *because* they advertise that they began breeding for resistance in the mid 90s and haven't treated since 2001.


Call them or email them about any questions that you have Claressa. These are people with excellent reputations.



Claressa said:


> It seems the earliest I can get a queen is about May 1. I would rather split earlier, but I was thinking a small later split would make for a nice nuc to take into winter and/or the occasional spare parts for other hives in my apiary.


You might consider making splits on the towards the end of the honey flow, and have young queens going into the winter and early next spring.



Claressa said:


> I don't mind having 'some AHB genetics'


I would.



Claressa said:


> but I would mind having an AHB phenotype.


And you won't get this from BeeWeaver. Contact them, and share your concerns.



Claressa said:


> I most certainly *do not *want to be responsible for the spread of that phenotype beyond its current habitat.


IMO there is a much greater chance of this from migratory beeks or those colonies which have been on the almonds.



Claressa said:


> I'd really like answered in this post is if anyone has noticed that BeeWeavers are significantly more aggressive than others.


I currently have a marked BeeWeaver Queen from last spring. She is my strongest colony [and I do not treat], not the gentlest nor the most *Defensive*, but certainly not *Aggressive*. They didn't swarm nor made any indication that they will, which frequent swarming is a trait of AHB. Claressa, I would say if you purchased a queen, from them, there is the possibility that you could acquire a queen that has beed bred with a AHB drone, but the risk probaly is not very great. There is a good chance you will get a queen which is resistance to mites and can survive without treatments.

Kindest Regards.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I have two coming in April so I won't be able to answer you until next year but do give them a call or email...they are great folks!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Go w/ R weavers- they are not importing any of the aussie bees!

Kingfisher


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I have had a few B weaver queens in the past. Most were great bees with a touch of additude. A handfull were downright mean. 
Their focus in the past has been on treatment free bees only. I have been told from someone who buys alot of queens from them that they are now taking temperment into consideration and as of last year he has seen a noticable improvement.


----------



## Cordovan Italian Bee (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't buy an other bee from RWeaver if they were the last people on earth that sold them. They are very rude and don't answer their phone half the time or return calls. Bweaver bees are a little higher in price and have muck better bees.


----------



## Bud Dingler (Feb 8, 2008)

someone said

"During the early to mid 90's, about 20-30 colonies [can't recall the exact number] were displaced by AHB at the ARS Weslaco, Texas Research center [located close to the border of Mexico]. 80-90% [as I can recall] of these AHB colonies died from mite infestation. The conclusion of this test was that AHB had no more resistance to mites than European bees [I assume the original colonies were large cell, although this was not specified in the report]."


that must explain why in Mexico, Central America and Brazil they don't treat for mites and don't lose any bees to mites either. 

right, that experiment sounds bogus or more likely was done on AHB hybrids. large cell versus small cell more voodoo science.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Bud Dingler said:


> right, that experiment sounds bogus or more likely was done on AHB hybrids. large cell versus small cell more voodoo science.


Ok, OK, I will try to go online and find the study and post it here, or maybe Hambone [Derek] can help me find it. I hesitated to post that, just because of this. I might add that this has been referenced in some of the prior AHB threads and I Assume the Agriculture Research Center (U.S.D.A., part of the Texas A&M bee research department) practices voodoo science. *Don't you just love these baseless accusations?*. I previously had this study on my computer but about a month ago my computer was hit and ate up most of my stored data. Also, had a 300GB auto backup that had all the data removed; otherwise I would have it, but now I must go look it up again.

Danny Unger


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've been reading on here a few years, & have heard nothing but praise for beeweavers bees. I hope they keep those Ozzie drones out of their breading area.

Can't say that about the R-weavers though.


Besides if Derek says their good, they must be great.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

DRUR said:


> Ok, OK, I will try to go online and find the study and post it here, or maybe Hambone [Derek] can help me find it.


Is this the study you're looking for? 

http://www.culturaapicola.com.ar/apuntes/sanidad/79_africanizadas_varroa_infestacion.pdf


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

KQ6AR said:


> Can't say that about the R-weavers though.
> 
> Besides if Derek says their good, they must be great.


Right! 

Plan and simple. I am a fan of Beeweaver. Have had great bees and great customer service from them. Good people. I have nothing bad to say about Rweaver since I have never dealt with them. But until B gives me a reason to go to R, I will stick with B. Even if they cost a bit more.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Hambone said:


> Is this the study you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.culturaapicola.com.ar/apuntes/sanidad/79_africanizadas_varroa_infestacion.pdf


No, but the results were the same; and therefore I do not feel compelled to take my precious time to go and do the research to contest the prior incorrect statements. Thanks for your precious time and the skill that you have in navigating the internet, which I don't have.

The article I was talking about was not initially set up as a study. The researchers had discovered an apiary that had been taken over by AHB. This apiary was located in a remote location after varroa had destroyed many of the untreated colonies in the area. Almost all of the AHB colonies died from the mites; and it was concluded that there was no measurable distinction in mite resistance between AHB and European bees. Same thing your discovered study shows. However, De jong's studies which showed more resistance to mites were done on AHB on natural cells. De Jong's also did other studies that showed that cell size did have an affect survivability of mites. 3 different cell sizes were used and as the cells got progressively larger mite populations increased. 

*However, that is not what this post is about.* *This is about the unsupported allegations concerning BeeWeaver's resistant stock being resistant because of AHB influence. There is absolutely no support for these slanderous statements.*

My thanks and as always
Kindest Regards.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

DRUR said:


> *However, that is not what this post is about.* *This is about the unsupported allegations concerning BeeWeaver's resistant stock being resistant because of AHB influence. There is absolutely no support for these slanderous statements.*


You can't possibly be referring to my post Danny. I only pointed out the two possible reasons why BWeaver's queens may have varroa tolerance. Like it or not, AHB genetics are a possibility.Nothing slanderous about that.
If the bees you got from them aren't mean, that's not evidence of a lack of AHB genes. For those of us who are in non AHB areas....for the moment....it's something to consider. 
I didn't plan to post again on the topic until you 'stirred the pot'.
Regards
Dan Harris


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

beemandan said:


> You can't possibly be referring to my post Danny. I only pointed out the two possible reasons why BWeaver's queens may have varroa tolerance.


Dan, here is what you said:



beemandan said:


> On the other hand queen breeders and producers as well as the USDA and entomologists the world over have been trying, *unsuccessfully*, to produce a European bee that can tolerate varroa without treatment. So, either one of two things has occurred. BWeaver has stumbled upon the holy grail of beekeeping (a European honey bee that tolerates varroa without treatment) or their bees have a significant enough mix of AHB genetics confer that trait. Choose for yourself.


First, your statement that queen breeders and producers have been unsuccessful in producing European bees that can tolerate varroa without treatment is incorrect. 

Additionally, to me, your implication [without support I might add] is that BeeWeaver's varroa tolerance bees is because "their bees have a significant enough mix of AHB genetices". There was/is a third choice which you failed to mention, that being, that through selection of tolerant colonies, this trait has become prominant in their bees. This has also occurred through 'natural selection' in feral colonies. And IMO to state or imply that BeeWeaver's queen trait of resistance to mites [without factual support] is because of AHB genetics is a slanderous implications/statement. Now, if you have factual support for this statement/implication, then I will certainly join you on your bandwagon, but until then, I will choose to stand with them, which is based upon my personal experiences with their bees.

Kindest Regards
Danny Unger


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

You guys are getting awfully worked up over this. Realistically, I think we all need to admit that any bees that are open-mated in areas where AHB have been found have a possibility of carrying AHB genes and traits.

Leaving names out of it, if that possibility concerns you to the point where you fear purchasing bees from suppliers in areas with AHB, simply don't. Queens are available from a wide array of suppliers, many in areas without any AHB.

If queens from a supplier in an area with AHB present still appeal to you, buy some and try them, but bear in mind that they may carry some undesireable traits. They may also turn out to be some of the best queens around. You won't find out if you don't give them a try.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Kieck said:


> I think we all need to admit that any bees that are open-mated in areas where AHB have been found have a possibility of carrying AHB genes and traits.


Perchance you did not read my prior post, We are not in disagreement.



DRUR said:


> BeeWeaver floods their drone yards with their drones, reducing the chance that one of their queens will be bred by an AHB drone. Claressa, *I would say if you purchased a queen, from them, there is the possibility that you could acquire a queen that has beed bred with a AHB drone, but the risk probaly is not very great. *There is a good chance you will get a queen which is resistance to mites and can survive without treatments.





Kieck said:


> You guys are getting awfully worked up over this.


Well, unfortunately Dan does get under my skin, because often his arguments are well supported and well made and often contrary to my viewpoint, and also we have personality clashes. However, don't mistake this for ill feelings that I have towards Dan. If I selected counsel regarding these issues, Dan would be one that I select, contrarian viewpoints, when adequately supported by the facts are held in high regard to me; and I have often found myself on the short end of the argument with Dan, but just not this time. I am not particularly fond of 'yes men'.

Kindest Regards towards Kieck and Dan
Danny Unger


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I think neither Danny nor I can substantiate the source of BWeaver's claimed varroa tolerance. Is it the influence of AHB genes? Or is it a fortunate mix of EHB genes? I can't prove it either way and I don't think Danny can either.

Danny and I disagree on a number of things. I learned long ago that adult differences of opinion are normal. Because someone doesn't embrace my opinions isn't cause for me to get angry or treat them with disrespect. I try to carry that philosophy with me...even to these online message boards.
Best to ya


----------



## Claressa (Oct 1, 2009)

From the BeeWeaver FAQs:

Q. Is the BeeWeaver Breed Africanized?
+ A

Our mating grounds are in an area where Africanized bees have been found. We feel it did effect our stock's temperament for the first 5-10 years, beginning in 1994. Most of those feral African colonies have been watered down by our stock (and other US beekeeper's stock) breeding with them and many of the colonies have died out. BeeWeaver floods its mating yards with high numbers of drones and selects breeders who are proven to be calm, workable colonies of bees. BeeWeaver offers a replacement policy for queens that produce mean bees (stinging without provocation, smoke does not calm them, stinging in high numbers)... the number of queens we must replace is minimal and decreases each year.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
So, let's all agree that until about 2004 there was enough AHB genetics in the BeeWeaver line that the phenotype sometimes came through. However, let's see if we also agree that the company has a policy in place to replace a queen that customers feel has AHB-like traits and that they have striven to address the temperaments of their stock. If we take BeeWeaver's FAQ at face value, breeder queens' drones will have their mother's even temper though there is a chance that a superseded queen might have an AHB father. In which case, a diligent beekeeper (which I like to think I am) will notice it quickly and pinch that queen before damage is done by throwing a mean swarm or too many AHB drones. If you have more to say on the mating habits of bees and the likelihood of my missing the AHB phenotype before they spread and establish themselves in a naive area, then have at it. But I think it should probably be moved to separate thread.

What I was really after was whether these are good queens for build up, production, and (yes) temperament - though EHBs can be pretty mean too. Also, whether the company is reputable, gives good value, and support to customers. So far, the consensus is that BeeWeaver queens make for good stock and the company is very helpful. If you have a dissenting opinion about those points I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

> You guys are getting awfully worked up over this. Realistically, I think we all need to admit that any bees that are open-mated in areas where AHB have been found have a possibility of carrying AHB genes and traits.


I guess you better include in that any bees that are open-mated in an area known to have migratory beekeepers during the breeding season. That should pretty much cover everybody.


----------



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

How about Jennifer Berry? is that her name? Article about her and her queens in this months Bee Culture..and she's in Athens..just a hop skip and a jump from St. Mnt. Is she treatment free? IDK..just a thought


----------



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

OK I looked again at the article and she sells hers through Brushy Mountain and it says a long waiting list...


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

> I guess you better include in that any bees that are open-mated in an area known to have migratory beekeepers during the breeding season. That should pretty much cover everybody. -Ross


Sure.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Claressa said:


> So one question I'd really like answered in this post is if anyone has noticed that BeeWeavers are significantly more aggressive than others. The other really pressing question is are they truly more resistant to the pests in areas outside the south Texas microclimate?


i resurrected this nine year old thread out of curiosity.

anyone here on the forum having experience with beeweaver bees and if so how would you answer the op's questions?


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Claressa said:


> I'm thinking of doing a small split in May from my overwintered hive and giving the nuc a BeeWeaver queen. Their description seems perfect for my area, riddled with SHBs and mites of all sorts. What has your experience been?
> 
> If you know north Georgia climate feel free to comment on my timing too.
> 
> Thanks!


I used R Weaver Buckfast queens, which were nice bees, but when they crossed with other bees due to swarming or splits they got nasty; Ferguson Buckfast didn’t.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought 2 BeeWeaver queens in May/June of 2017 to introduce to established hives. Only one was accepted and after a month, I pulled her over to a nuc so that the big hive would requeen with a locally mated daughter of the BeeWeaver queen. The original queen had workers that I would describe as "spicy". Not stinging, but certainly bumping off my veil in greater numbers than I am comfortable with. I don't use smoke and I'm in a populated neighborhood, so I can't afford the tick off the neighbors. Mama was sold to another beekeeper out in the country somewhere. I still have her original daughter (and I did make other daughters off the mama nuc that went into swarm mode in Aug, but none of those nucs made it through the winter of '17-'18).

So this has been my second season with the daughter. Her colony has done fantastic in that I was constantly pulling brood and honey from it so they wouldn't swarm (mine are topbar hives). However, they are not oblivious to me being in the box like some of my other ones are. I've not done my standard monthly sugar dusting on each comb in this hive, since they let me know I am "unwelcome" as soon as I pop a bar. One honey pull of cross-combed bars in Aug revealed 4 mites just crawling around on the comb, so I know they have mites (like every other beehive). I'll try and remember to update the thread in late Jan/Feb of next year to let you know if they are still alive.

If they are, I should really graft from them, as I could call them truly treatment free bees (some die-hards say my powdered sugar knock down is a treatment, but since they didn't get that this year, it is a good test case for the Beeweaver brand, even though she is a locally mated daughter.)


----------



## Claressa (Oct 1, 2009)

I replied to the original post and have used BeeWeaver queens, off and on, since. I've also bought from Rossman and Fat Bee Man here in GA (my favorite other than swarms). Until last year I would have said they were all about even in temperament. Last September I requeened with BeeWeaver's in two of my hives and both were testier than I like: head butting, stinging, a few even following me all the way to the back door. By spring, one was booming and one was drooping. I split the booming hive and her daughter has a very sweet temper. Neither made a ton of honey, but it was a rainy year. Monthly mite counts in the big hive by sugar shake hit my treatment threshold in August, but it was also in 4 full 8 frame mediums with a lot of brood. They don't seem to be quite as interested in me since the fall flow started, but some of the naughtiness happened during the flush of the spring flow. If it happens again this spring, I will definitely requeen them both.

I've had perhaps 20 BeeWeaver queens; thus, about 10% of the BeeWeaver queens I've experienced so far could be described as seasonally aggressive. Maybe 2017 was a bad vintage. I have not noticed that they are any more mite tolerant than any of the purveyors I have used. My best hive so far was an immediate supersedure of a mail order package. It lived treatment free 8 years with nothing more than sugar shakes when I thought about it until some nocturnal mammal got it.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Claressa said:


> I replied to the original post and have used BeeWeaver queens, off and on, since. I've also bought from Rossman and Fat Bee Man here in GA (my favorite other than swarms). Until last year I would have said they were all about even in temperament. Last September I requeened with BeeWeaver's in two of my hives and both were testier than I like: head butting, stinging, a few even following me all the way to the back door. By spring, one was booming and one was drooping. I split the booming hive and her daughter has a very sweet temper. Neither made a ton of honey, but it was a rainy year. Monthly mite counts in the big hive by sugar shake hit my treatment threshold in August, but it was also in 4 full 8 frame mediums with a lot of brood. They don't seem to be quite as interested in me since the fall flow started, but some of the naughtiness happened during the flush of the spring flow. If it happens again this spring, I will definitely requeen them both.
> 
> I've had perhaps 20 BeeWeaver queens; thus, about 10% of the BeeWeaver queens I've experienced so far could be described as seasonally aggressive. Maybe 2017 was a bad vintage. I have not noticed that they are any more mite tolerant than any of the purveyors I have used. My best hive so far was an immediate supersedure of a mail order package. It lived treatment free 8 years with nothing more than sugar shakes when I thought about it until some nocturnal mammal got it.


Very interesting report, thanks!

Some comments:
- I have experienced similar (5-10 years ago) with my stock that hives get aggressive in late spring /early summer and then cool down towards autumn. I think it is a reaction against higher mite levels, which are then sorted out somehow. 

- You write "nothing more than sugar shakes". Does that mean you have tested mite infestation with 300 bees, or does it mean dusting the whole colony? If you are treating all of your bees with sugar dusting, how can you say the BeeWeawer bees are not "any more mite tolerant"? There might be a reason for you to say so, just wanted to hear some more argumentation.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I purchased 4 BWeaver queens. I have 1 daughter and 5 grandaughters left. The original queens superceeded, absconded or swarmed within 2 months. That was a very expensive daughter queen at that point of the experiment. 

On a 1 to 10 scale with 1 being calm and 10 full AHB nasty, what I have seem to run 3 to 4. My remaining 12 cutout and local mutt hives run from 2 to 6. I have been actively culling / requeening hotter hives; the 4-6 get it next Spring.

The Weavers brood more like Carnolian than Italian. They love propolis. They make lots of honey, if the flow is long enough or I feed at just the right time to kick start them.

I was recently given another hive by a friend because he developed bad sting reactions. It supposedly had a marked BWeaver queen, but it was clearly not marked when I looked. They were a 6 or 7 on my first inspection, but calmed to 4 after I moved them into the sun (which reduces SHB), removed the flow frames, and gave them more room. I'm watching them because they are brooding like my mutts, not the Weavers. I suspect they had requeened multiple times and she was just starting to lay again when I got them. They are on deep frames and my others are mediums, so it will be interesting to compare a Spring buildup.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jan 15, 2016)

Regarding RWeaver: The folks there are nice. If you call on the wrong day, you won’t get an answer because the receptionist is out in the field working the bees. At lunch time, she may be attending to her elderly mom.

If you go to RWeaver and turn right, you will drive right by BeeWeaver’s apiary and store. It is around the curve and just a short walk. I suspect RWeaver’s All American bees share some genetics with BeeWeaver’s.

I replaced the queens in my 3 hives this past summer with BeeWeavers. One of my hives was struck with chronic Bee paralysis. They had become extremely aggressive and I had to move them out of my backyard quickly for safety reasons. I moved them onto a friend’s property and gave them the BeeWeavers. Despite having been decimated by the virus, the hive recovered with the new queen and is thriving.

Frequent rains snce August and health problems have limited my access to the hives, and I’ve been negligent in doing might checks, so I can’t address might counts, or resistance.

SHB seems to be less of a problem. The bees are currently coping with ants, wasps, and spiders. We get a few headbutts from one hive. The other two are pretty gentle.


----------



## Claressa (Oct 1, 2009)

Juhani Lunden said:


> Very interesting report, thanks!
> 
> Some comments:
> - I have experienced similar (5-10 years ago) with my stock that hives get aggressive in late spring /early summer and then cool down towards autumn. I think it is a reaction against higher mite levels, which are then sorted out somehow.
> ...


Hi Juhani,
I do sugar shakes on the whole hive and count the mites on my sticky board a full 24 hours later. Before anyone chimes in, I know that this is not the most accurate method. However, I've been doing it for 10 years now and it seems to work for me. I have kept records of every mite count I've ever done, along with lineages, honey harvests, etc. This is what I have semi-scientifically observed: 

My only apiary is in my back yard, 2-8 hives at any given time. My mite load before the buildup is typically less than 5 and during our summer dearth, hopefully less than 50. I treat with ApiLifeVar at 80; I've only had to do this 4 times (BeeWeaver, 2 swarms, Rossman.) This year's not so successful BeeWeaver topped out at 25 during the dearth and has since gone back down to only one or two without treatment. In contrast, the swarm I caught in April topped at 18 and the split I made from the booming Beeweaver at about the same time topped out at 54. They were none and 6, respectively, at last count. My average mite load for all my hives in August, reliably my peak month, for the past 3 years is 42 (n=12). In 2016 all my hives were overwintered and comprised: 2 Fat Bee Man derived, a swarm, and a Rossman derived that all made it to 2017. One of the FBMs & the swarm collapsed during the 2017 dearth with loads never topping 30 (SHB got them before I learned about Swiffer cloths). I requeened the two remaining hives with the BeeWeavers because both brood patterns seemed to be declining and it was too late in the year to breed my own. I bought BeeWeavers after the original post (2), in 2012 (2), and 2015 (2). Sorry, I overestimated that a bit. I've bought 27 queens total, including 2 nucs from FBM and 2 Rossman packages among the current sample. Hope that helps!

Thanks for the insight into why they might get testy during the spring. I'd only experienced that sort of behavior when they lost their queen. I'll have to start keeping more detailed notes on temperament now to test that hypothesis.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Cheaper is not always better, and once you start treating any colony, rest assured you most likely will not be stopping. My experience with Bweaver queens has been great. Their daughters are some of my longest living hives. Typically, one expects the daughters to have more aggression than their mothers, but in my operation it has been the opposite. Granted sometimes than can be Very irritable, but what colony can't? Small price to pay for the need not to treat them & the genetics in the operation. Just be prepared if they are not as "friendly" as your other colonies, and I would never manage them in shorts, t-shirt, or no veil However, I wouldn't do that with any colony


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Maybe these BWeaver bees are just asking to be kept in TBH-style equipment.

I was scoffed at in the past for suggesting TBHs to help with defensive bees.
Well, I stand my ground anyway and use TBH-style frame myself.

Here from a guy who knows a couple of things about defensive bees as he runs,......... well, AHBs (highly recommend his blog):


> The top bar hive is much more suitable for dealing with defensive bees.


http://musingsonbeekeeping.blogspot.com/2015/08/even-more-musings-about-beekeeping-with.html


----------



## Claressa (Oct 1, 2009)

GregV said:


> Maybe these BWeaver bees are just asking to be kept in TBH-style equipment.
> 
> I was scoffed at in the past for suggesting TBHs to help with defensive bees.
> Well, I stand my ground anyway and use TBH-style frame myself.
> ...


Thanks for the article! I wouldn't scoff at you. Several GA beekeepers advocate for putting a cloth over the frames they're not working to keep the bees calm. They're the ones who don't use much smoke and work in shorts. It makes perfect sense that a top bar hive might work better for more aggressive bees.


----------

